# What does trainers hanging from phone wire mean ?



## Emiso (25 Oct 2009)

Bit of a strange question I know but in the area I work there are several estates that have a pair of trainers hanging from the wires between two telegraph wires.
Someone said it meant drugs for sale but someone else thought it was a gang symbol.

Does anyone know what it signifies ?


----------



## Darthvadar (25 Oct 2009)

Drugs for sale....


----------



## jhegarty (25 Oct 2009)

Depending on who you listen to :

Drugs for sales
Start of a gang area
Gang member who died  
Gang member who was killed 
Nothing at all


----------



## mathepac (25 Oct 2009)

It means some yob with nothing better to do has tied a pair of shoes together and thrown them over the telephone wires.


----------



## ericsson (25 Oct 2009)

Meant to mean drugs for sale but more realistically speaking it is as mathepac said where some yob just flung them over the wire!


----------



## Emiso (25 Oct 2009)

Thanks Guys, I'd probably climb up and get them if they were Converse but they're always the cheap looking white ones !!!


----------



## mathepac (25 Oct 2009)

Emiso said:


> ... but they're always the cheap looking white ones !!!


revenge of the Dunnes Stores runners owner?


----------



## dave2k (26 Oct 2009)

In Ireland, it means nothing.


----------



## Ash 22 (26 Oct 2009)

Somebody rang into a radio show about that the other day and drugs for sale seems to be it.


----------



## sparkeee (26 Oct 2009)

its just kids messing.


----------



## Deelite (26 Oct 2009)

Sometimes it does mean drugs for sale in the area - however, it's near to impossible to get them removed from the overhead wires.  None of the companies (ESB, NTL, Eircom etc) would take responsibility for it being their wire - Dublin City Council's litter department also refused to take them down.  A neighbour had a brain wave and rang up all the companies and told them he was going to snip the wire which ran from the corner of his house to another house across the street - one of the companies sent a van out that day to remove the "runners".


----------



## pjmn (26 Oct 2009)

Emiso said:


> Bit of a strange question I know but in the area I work there are several estates that have a pair of trainers hanging from the wires between two telegraph wires.
> Someone said it meant drugs for sale but someone else thought it was a gang symbol.
> 
> Does anyone know what it signifies ?



... someone had to walk home bare-footed...?


----------



## z104 (26 Oct 2009)

I'm missing a pair of trainers


----------



## Chocks away (26 Oct 2009)

Could it not mean that a tight rope walker has come to earth with a thud?


----------



## mathepac (26 Oct 2009)

... or got whisked away by aliens to perform on a tight-rope "far, far away"?


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2009)

Maybe the tightrope walker lost the “I bet you can’t do that with your laces tie together” bet?


----------



## dodo (27 Oct 2009)

Seen a program on TV about gangs in America and the runners put up like that meant a gang member from there died through gang war.RIP


----------



## Caveat (27 Oct 2009)

I've a feeling this whole thing might have started as a joke.

Has anyone seen _Wag the Dog?_ In the movie, this was a bizarre tribute, concocted by a spin doctor, to someone who was given the nickname 'old Shoe'

Makes more sense if you see the movie.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Oct 2009)

I thought it was from Wag the Dog as well.

I think it does have meaning. Its a meme. Someone saw it done somewhere (doesnt matter what the original meaning was) or saw it on tv, and then they did it, then the next person saw it and they did it, before we know it everyone will be at it and we'll all be walking around barefoot with trainers dangling above our heads at every turn.


----------



## Staples (29 Oct 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> Drugs for sale....


 
I heard this before but it's not exactly a "live" form of marketing or sales promotion.

What would happen, for example, if there was a shortage of drugs to sell or if the associated dealer decided to diversify into another form of business.

You can close a shop and take down the sign, but trying to remove a pair of runners from a telephone wire?


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Oct 2009)

Aren't the line of empty coca cola cans perched on railings supposed to mean drugs for sale also?


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

What does a big sign saying "Drugs for sale" mean then?

It's probably some coded reference to a general requirement for trainers in the area or something.


----------



## RMCF (1 Nov 2009)

I think it means that some halfwit of a child/teenager chucked a pair of trainers up at a phone wire and they wrapped around it.

Nothing more, nothing less. 

The rest is just urban myth.


----------



## Arabella (1 Nov 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/8334137.stm this may help/confuse even more.


----------

